
Ask HN: Books on http performance and caching - sdsk8
I am working for a CDN and i need to learn more about http performance, http protocol, caching and things like that.<p>What is the best books in this field?<p>Thank you!
======
zapperdapper
You could start by taking a look at the Squid web site ([http://www.squid-
cache.org](http://www.squid-cache.org)). Also the HAProxy web site
([http://www.haproxy.org](http://www.haproxy.org)). There's some useful
background info there. There's also a commercial entity behind HAProxy with
some additional info ([https://www.haproxy.com](https://www.haproxy.com)). A
nice intro to HAProxy here:
[https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/an-
introduc...](https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/an-introduction-
to-haproxy-and-load-balancing-concepts)

Also take a look at the Wikipedia pages for Squid and HAProxy.

With regards books, the ones I looked at seemed a bit dated.

